# What kind of music do you like?



## McWizzle94 (May 7, 2008)

The purpose of this thread is to see what kind of music cubers like. Also, if there is a genre that I missed, then tell me so I can change it.

Anyway, I like rock, maybe a bit of metal (kind of), and i really dislike the hip-hop you hear on the radio.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 7, 2008)

rock, and a lil bit of rap.


----------



## LamentConfiguration (May 7, 2008)

Metal mostly, with some rock, alternative, jazz, blues, classical, and a bit of rap thrown in for odd looks.


----------



## Dene (May 8, 2008)

I put metal. Why is non-english music a genre? People who don't sing in english will still do so within a defined genre. You don't have dance, techno, electronica or drum and bass (or many other of these types of genre. I think they would be most suited under "Techno".


----------



## immortalcube (May 8, 2008)

hmmm..... rock, rap, hip hop, and some jazz/blues.
two genres to add: pop and pop rock (which is very different from rock, mind you, think the Fray vs. Nine Inch Nails  )


----------



## abbracadiabra (May 8, 2008)

I have eclectic tastes, and enjoy good music from _all _genres. If I **had** to pick one I guess I'd pick rock, but how boring life would be with only one type of music. 

Your list isn't very comprehensive, either. You completely missed classical.


----------



## immortalcube (May 8, 2008)

abbracadiabra said:


> Your list isn't very comprehensive, either. You completely missed classical.


lol, I'm mad I'm a *classically trained pianist* and I didn't even notice that.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 8, 2008)

I listen to Jrap and Jrock to train myself not to memorize everything I hear. I used to recall entire conversations from a few weeks ago. It got annoying and now my memory is under control.


----------



## MiloD (May 8, 2008)

I literally checked everything.

Lately I've been listening to a lot of 80's thrash metal (Dark Angel, Nuclear Assault, Testament, etc)...and a lot of early 90's rap(Snoop, NWA, etc).

Also healthy amounts of Weather Report, Tower of Power, King's X, Liquid Tension Experiment, Bucket Head, Racer X, Pantera, and of course Death.

I have a pretty massive collection of MIDI Nintendo music, I like listening to that stuff too...takes me back. RC Pro-Am anyone?


----------



## fanwuq (May 8, 2008)

I don't like music, but anything loud and random (like metal or classical music) would be nice to drown out outside conversations of others during BLD. Songs with words would completely screw up my memo. So far, I never cube with music, though a study to see its effects would be interesting.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 8, 2008)

JPop, orchestral/classical, trance, and the occasional rock and metal.


----------



## MiloD (May 8, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I don't like music, but anything loud and random (like metal or classical music) would be nice to drown out outside conversations of others during BLD. Songs with words would completely screw up my memo. So far, I never cube with music, though a study to see its effects would be interesting.



You don't like music? How sad. Metal and classical are random? Apparently you don't know enough to appreciate their structure.


----------



## fanwuq (May 8, 2008)

MiloD said:


> You don't like music? How sad. Metal and classical are random? Apparently you don't know enough to appreciate their structure.



Well, studying waves in physics made music more interesting than ever for me, but I still don't know about actually listening. It seems rather ridiculous and a waste of time unless you do something else while you listen (I know many who just sit there and listen). You're right music isn't really random, there are patterns of repeating frequencies. I can't stand repeating the same thing over and over again. Good thing that cubes have over 10^10 permutations.


----------



## MiloD (May 8, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MiloD said:
> 
> 
> > You don't like music? How sad. Metal and classical are random? Apparently you don't know enough to appreciate their structure.
> ...



!!??!?!??!?!??!?!?  :confused::confused::confused::confused: 

I could spend hours ripping apart everything you just posted but I'll just let it be. All I'll say is this...you should really learn to play an instrument. 

p.s. Wave mechanics have very little to do with music appreciation. Its just a simple partial diff-eq. Argh...I don't know what to say; you've left me speechless.


----------



## Dene (May 8, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> JPop, orchestral/classical, trance, and the occasional rock and metal.



Ooooh J-Pop. I don't listen to it myself really, but while I was in Japan I was directed towards Hitomi Takahashi, and became addicted (this was 2 and a half years ago). Yay for J-Pop!


----------



## Lofty (May 8, 2008)

I clicked Metal but I probably listen to more Christian Worship music.
But I like all 80's music (from metal to pop), classic rock, and older stuff like Frank Sinatra and Nat King Cole. 
Favorite Bands: Judas Priest, AC/DC, for newer bands recently I've become a fan of Three Inches of Blood.


----------



## MiloD (May 8, 2008)

Lofty! I listen to three inches of blood all the time.

AXES OF EVIL!!!

sooo cheesy but sooo good.


----------



## Rama (May 8, 2008)

You missed Blues.

Rock & Roll, Boogie Woogie, Indo Rock, Instrumental Surf Rock, Ragtime, Dixieland Jazz, Duke Ellington's Jazz, R&B (mainly Dee Dee Sharp), Ska, 2 Tone (Madness) and The Ramones. Viva Los Ramones!

Ps. I think this video is a mix of Marc's, Erik's and my style of music (Maybe we should form a band):






Ps. Erik I think you recognize the guitarist don't you? If you don't then I'll have white toast 'dry' and for my brother four fried chicken with a Coke.


----------



## Erik (May 8, 2008)

Rama: yes we shoud 
And of course I recognize Matt 'Guitar' Murphy, where's blue lou?


----------



## shelley (May 8, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MiloD said:
> 
> 
> > You don't like music? How sad. Metal and classical are random? Apparently you don't know enough to appreciate their structure.
> ...



Studying waves has nothing to do with musical structure or music appreciation. That's like saying studying ink chemistry lets you appreciate poetry. I'm sure plenty of musicians can't derive a wave equation to save their lives. Sitting there and listening is only a waste of time if you don't know what you're listening for. I'm sorry you're missing out on such a wonderful aspect of this world.

Poll is missing classical music. Fail.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 8, 2008)

shelley said:


> I'm sure plenty of musicians can't derive a wave equation to save their lives.



I can 

I also happen to be minoring in physics.


----------



## Siraj A. (May 8, 2008)

I listen to Rap, Hip-Hop, and a little bit of R&B.


----------



## shelley (May 8, 2008)

I know, music and math/science often go hand in hand. But I'm willing to bet Mozart wasn't an expert on physics.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 8, 2008)

Electronica (trance, hardcore, rave)


----------



## Rama (May 8, 2008)

Erik said:


> Rama: yes we shoud
> And of course I recognize Matt 'Guitar' Murphy, where's blue lou?



Marc plays Boogie Woogie on the piano, you play Blues on the guitar and I play Rock & Roll on the (upright) bass.
If we play in the same key then it will fit perfectly, if we use the 12 bar scheme. 

Siraj A.: What kind of R&B you listen to? R.Kelly style or Ronettes style?


----------



## Siraj A. (May 8, 2008)

Rama: R. Kelly style. Weren't the Ronettes a pop group or something?


----------



## wddglr (May 11, 2008)

i like music that can make me dance.
like electro, IDM, and indie
ohh and The Mars Volta, The Ramones, The Rapture, Digitalism, and Justice are my favorite artists. =]

ohhh, SONNY MOORE is my favorite of all time. his new solo project though.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 11, 2008)

I love a little of almost everyone(Hate screamo, but that's just about it.)


These are my to favorite bands, just to show y'all a little taste.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yI0_w9aV8G0


http://youtube.com/watch?v=IXPOHCsgWFw


----------



## hait2 (May 11, 2008)

i listen&like to pretty much everything, classical, pop, eurotrance, house, rap, r&b, rock, metal, etc etc.
the only thing i can't be bothered to listen to is death metal cause i don't consider that trash as music.
(at least i think it's called death metal, i dont know. i'll try to find an example on youtube)

edit: here's an example
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqeV-4NmYUk
seriously what the hell is that


----------



## wddglr (May 11, 2008)

some death metal has extremely repetitive rythms which i find boring
but theres other bands that have good variation in their style
like for example
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWggPLXeOkU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfeNOJNQy0s
and the more heavy stuff
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPdQeOfK--c


----------



## andrewvo1324 (May 11, 2008)

I like indie pop and indie rock


----------

